# Epic.Mickey.2.The.Power.Of.Two.XBOX360-SWAG, kinect, DLC and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2012)

A few things to get through. Black ops 2 will possibly soon be doing the p2p rounds as well. In case you missed it we had a catchup thread for the many releases that happened in the downtime.

*Assassins_Creed_III_READNFO_USA_RF_iNTERNAL-XBOX360-RRoD*
This would be the North American region dupe, technically it has fewer languages although there is no word if they are otherwise tweaked for the region.
*Nike.Kinect.Training.PAL.XBOX360-iMARS *
*Nike.Kinect.Training.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX *
Versions of a kinect driven training game, seemingly another half decent one for the rather large pile of them.
*Marvel.Avengers.Battle.for.Earth.XBOX360-iMARS *
A kinect game as well apparently. Seems to be themed missions for various marvel characters (some 20 of them).
XBLA
*Pool_Nation_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus *
Aiming to be something of a definitive pool/billiards game. How it plays out remains to be seen, but what little is out there makes it seem like it pulled it off. 
*Pid_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus *
Some co-op in a "genre defying" title (puzzle, platform and more) all with a fairly nice art style. Worse things have got popular.

*Metal.Gear.Rising.Revengeance.DEMO.iNTERNAL.XBOX360-dumpTruck *

DLC
*Sleeping.Dogs.Nightmare.In.North.Point.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS *
"After his girlfriend is kidnapped, Wei must fight through an invasion of hopping vampires, demons, and the ghosts of his past who are threatening to take over the city. Luckily, Wei has new moves and weapons at his disposal to make it through this nightmare."
*Rock_Band-2012-10-30-DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE *

*Epic.Mickey.2.The.Power.Of.Two.XBOX360-SWAG *
Region free.

The first title was by no means a classic disney game but it did evoke such memories in many, level design let it down in a big way though. Not much word thus far though the bad reviewer will probably be able to dismiss it as a cheap and cheerful sequel.
Amazon words

Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two is an Action-Adventure Platforming game set in the Disney themed gameworld of Wasteland. The game utilizes the same open-ended, environment-manipulating play mechanics of the original Disney Epic Mickey to create a unique experience that lets players create their own paths through game levels. The game features both Mickey Mouse and Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, each with their own tools of environment manipulation. Additional features include, forgotten Disney characters and attractions, all-new levels, professional voice acting, Disney-inspired music and lyric, drop-in and dropout two-player co-op support. 
Unleash the Power of the Brush in a Whole New Way

Join Mickey and Oswald in an epic battle to save the magical world of Wasteland and change it forever. Interact with your favorite characters like never before in the most heroic adventure yet.

In Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two, gamers will play as Mickey Mouse and for the first time ever, Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, Walt Disney's first cartoon star, in an all-new adventure of creativity and discovery. Created by industry luminary Warren Spector and Disney Interactive's Junction Point game development studio, Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two comes to Next-Gen game consoles for the first time.

Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two returns Mickey Mouse and Oswald the Lucky Rabbit to Wasteland, an alternate world filled with 80 years of forgotten Disney characters and theme park attractions. But for the first time, Mickey and Oswald will join forces as true partners - Mickey with his magical paint brush that wields paint and thinner, and Oswald with his powerful remote control that allows him to command electricity. This new co-op play combined with enhanced in-game physics will further enhance the idea that "PlayStyle Matters" - a unique approach to gameplay pioneered by Warren Spector where players dynamically tackle different challenges in order to explore all possibilities and storylines, but with consequences for their chosen actions.
Key Game Features

    Players can play as Oswald in drop-in, dropout 2-player co-op mode. The Power of Two will be evident as Oswald participates in Mickey's adventure every step of the way.
    All in-game characters -- most notably Oswald The Lucky Rabbit whose voice will be heard for the first time ever -- are fully voiced by the official voice actors of those characters.
    Players will experience Disney's forgotten characters and attractions in all-new levels and further explore levels from the original Disney Epic Mickey game, but now changed, impacted by world-changing events that have shaken Wasteland apart. New 2D levels based on classic Disney animated films and shorts will offer compelling puzzle-based, platforming gameplay.
    Players enjoy an original game story CO-written by award-winning American comic book writer, Marv Wolfman, and Junction Point. The storyline features a variety of new and returning characters that further immerse players in Disney's rich history while adversaries familiar and new will challenge players.
    Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two is the first video game that can be described as a "musical," where at various points during the adventure characters will express themselves and advance the plot by bursting into song. All songs feature original Disney-inspired music and lyrics. Players will also hear tunes and instrumentation that change based on their personal choices, which will ultimately allow each individual to "conduct" their own unique soundtrack.
    The Disney Epic Mickey franchise comes to Next Gen consoles for the first time.

Boxart



 

Video



```
▄
  ░                                       ░ ▄▀▓▀▄ ░       ░
  ░                   ▀ ▄             ░   ▒ ▐▌░▐▌ ▒   ░              ░
  ▒░                    ▐▌        ░   ▒   ▓▄▀▄▄▄▀▄▓   ▒   ░        ░
 ░▓▒                   ▄▀         ▒   ▓▓▄▄▀▄▓████▄▀▄▄▓▓   ▒       ░▒ ░
 ▒▓▓  ee'           ▄▄█          ▓▓▄▄▄▀▀  ▐▓█▀▀████▄▄▀▀▄▄▄▓▓     ▓▒▓░▒
 ▓█▀  ▄▄        ▄▄█████     ▄▄▄▓▓█▀       ▓███  ▀██████▄▄▄▀▀ ▀  ▄ ▀█▒▓
 ▀ ▄██▓▓██▄ ▄▄██████▀▀▄▄▄█▓▓▀▀  ▄▀▄      ▐▓██▌    ███▀███████▄  ▓█▄ ▀█
  ██▓████▓▄██▓█████▄██▓▓▀▀    ▄██▌       ▓███ ▄▀ ▐███▌ ▀▀██████▄▓███▄
 ▐█▓█████████▀▓██▄▓▓▀▀       ▐████      ▐▓██▌▐▌░ █████     ▀█████████▌
 █▓██████▀ ▄ ▄▓█▓▀           █████▌     ▓███  ▀▄██████▌     ▐██▓█████
 ▐▓█████▌ ▐▌▐▓█▀   ▄  ░      ██░███    ▐▓██▌    ███░███    ▄▓▓██████▌  SWAG!
  █▓█████▄ ▀██▌  ▄███  ░     ██ ▓██▌   ▓██▀    ▐███ ███▌  ▓▓███▀▄███
   █▓▓█████▄  ▀ ▀▓▓███  ░░▒▓ ██▌▐▓██ ▓▐███████████▌▄▐███▐▓███▀  ▓██▌▄████████▓░
    ▀█▓▓██████▄▄  ▀▓▓██  ░▒▓▐██▓ ███▌▓▓█████████████▌███▌███   ▄▓██▐█████████▄
      ▀▀▓▓████████▄▄▀▓▓█  ░ ▐██▓ ▐███▐███▌    ▄█▄██▀█▐███▐█▌    ▀█████████▀   ▀
 ▄   ░    ▀▀▓▓███████▄▀▓▓  ░▐███▌ ███████    ▓▓███    ███▌██▄ ▄   ▀▄ ▄█▄█▌ ▄█▄
  ▀▄ ▓  ▄▀    ▀▀▓██████▄▀▓  ▐███▌ ▐█████▌   ▐▓███   ░ ▐███▐▀▄▄▄▄     ▐████▄ ▀
     ▄▄          ▀▓█████▌▐▓ ████   ▓████    ▓███▌    ░ ███▌████████▄▄▄██░███▄
    ▀▓█▀      ▄▄▄ ▐▓█████ █▌████   ▐▓███▌  ▐▓███      ▄▐▓██▐█████████████▀░ ▀█
  ▄▀▄▄▄▄ ▄▄███████▄████▌█ ██████    █▓███▄ ▓███▌    ▄▓▓▓███▌█▀▀   ▀▀▀█████▄▄██▌
 ▀  ▓▓▓▌▐▓████████████▀▐▌▐█████▌  ▄▄▄█▓███▀████  ▄▄▀▀▀▀▀  ▀▀  ▄▓▓▓██▄▄ ▀▀████▄█
    ▓████████████▀▀▀    ▀▓█████ ▄ ▐▓▓▓▀▀▀████▓▌              ▐▓  ▀▀▀▓▓▓█▄▄ ▀▀█▌
   ▄████████▀▀            ▓██▀▄█▀      ▀▓▓██▓▀                ▀▀       ▀▀▓██▄ ▄
    ▀▓████▓               ▓███▀           ▀▀                              ▓███▓
      ▀▓██▓ ▒▒░░░░░░░░░  ▓██▀  ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒ ▓███▀
        ▀█▓ ▓▄          ▄█▀                                            ▄▓ ▓█▀
       ░  ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄  ▄       Epic Mickey 2 - The Power of Two      ▄  ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀  ░
         ▀  ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄ ▓                                           ▓ ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀  ▀
       ░ ▄█▄ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌       platform ....... XBOX 360         ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▄█▄ ░
       ▒  ▓  ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌       release date ... 11-01-2012       ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌  ▓  ▒
      ▄▓▄   ▄▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▓        filenames ...... swag-em2.r        ▓ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▄   ▄▓▄
       ▀  ▄▓▓▀ ▓▓▀ ▓         origin.......... RegionFree         ▓ ▀▓▓ ▀▓▓▄  ▀
        █▓▓█ ▓▓▀▀▄▓          format ......... .iso                ▓▄▀▀▓▓ █▓▓█
       █▓██▌▓▀▀▀▀            language ....... EN ...                 ▀▀▀▀▓▐██▓█
      ▐▓████▌                                                           ▐████▓▌
      ▐▓████▌  ▄                                                     ▄  ▐████▓▌
       █▓████▄▐▌▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░ ░  www.xRel.to - FUCK OFF & DIE ░ ░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▐▌▄████▓█
      ▄ ███████▌                                                     ▐███████ ▄
       ▄▄▀█████▌                                                     ▐█████▀▄▄
      ▀▓▓███████      http://uk.ign.com/games/disney-epic-mickey-2-  █████▄█▓▓▀
       ▀█▓▓█████            the-power-of-two/xbox-360-125840         █████▓▓█▀
       ▀█▓▓█████                                                     █████▓▓█▀
      ▄ ▀█▓▓███▌              Happy Halloween Wankers!               ▐███▓▓█▀ ▄
        ▓▄ ▀█▓██▌                                                   ▐██▓█▀ ▄▓
        ▒ ▓▄ ▀▓██                                                   ██▓▀ ▄▓ ▒
        ▒ ▒ ▓▄ ▀▓▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░ no class - only style ░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▓▀ ▄▓ ▒ ▒
        ░ ░ ▒ ▓  ▀                                                 ▀  ▓ ▒ ░ ░
        ░   ░ ▒                                                       ▒ ░   ░
              ░                                                       ░
        ░                                                                   ░
```


----------



## Devin (Nov 1, 2012)

This picture is supposedly from release group XPG. It will be leaked soon I imagine.


----------

